# California Release Date



## Monroe (Jul 9, 2007)

Found this posted on their board. :smileyballs: Not that this is really surprising, I just wanted to vent.

Anticipated Schedule for Mailing of Result Letters

EIT/LSIT Examinations

Monday, July 30, 2007 (Ten days: Wednesday, August 8, 2007)

Civil, Chemical, Electrical, and Mechanical Professional Engineer Examinations

Monday, July 30, 2007 (Ten days: Wednesday, August 8, 2007)

National Structural II Examination

Monday, July 30, 2007 (Ten days: Wednesday, August 8, 2007)

National Professional Land Surveyor Examination

TO BE DETERMINED

Professional Land Surveyor Examination

TO BE DETERMINED


----------



## LXZ (Jul 9, 2007)

Monroe said:


> Found this posted on their board. :smileyballs: Not that this is really surprising, I just wanted to vent.
> Anticipated Schedule for Mailing of Result Letters
> 
> EIT/LSIT Examinations
> ...


It is as what you said. By the way, the board meeting is scheduled on July 26-27.


----------



## Tina (Jul 10, 2007)

3 more weeks. So did I get this right ? Everybody else have their results but us Californians ? How rude !!!!!!!!!!! The last 3 weeks will be nerve wrecking.


----------



## LXZ (Jul 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> 3 more weeks. So did I get this right ? Everybody else have their results but us Californians ? How rude !!!!!!!!!!! The last 3 weeks will be nerve wrecking.


Right. I started to have dreams of passing the exam. Hopefully, it turns out true finally. :laugh:


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats California! You guys win the prize for the most FAR FAR AWAY state to receive their results!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

Just remember all of your Californians .... the days of the engineer board saying 

 are rapidly closing !! 





JR


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jul 12, 2007)

Hang in there Californians. We know what you guys are going through. I used to compare this waiting to a constant buzzing sound in the background, wherever you go, that is hard to ignore and when you focus on it, you realize how annoying it is. It'll be over soon.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jul 12, 2007)

I can't believe there is a state more screwed up than New York. Wow. That's what you guys get for having all that sunshine, great beaches and bikinis everywhere. Too may distractors. I'll trade places with you anytime though.


----------



## ColoradoME (Jul 13, 2007)

Guys (and gals), that really sucks! I was feeling sorry for myself being from CO and having to wait (still don't have my letter yet but the website is updated).

Hang in there!


----------



## maryannette (Jul 13, 2007)

I know it's easier said than done, but try not to let the wait get the best of you. Maybe last but not least will apply. Good luck with test results and waiting. This was my dance in the last week of my wait. :Locolaugh:

If you need comic relief, go to "Shoot the Breeze" and read the jokes. It's for members. so if you're not a member, sign up.


----------



## Monroe (Jul 23, 2007)

One more week and counting... :deadhorse:


----------



## LXZ (Jul 23, 2007)

Agenda for July 26 Board meeting has been posted. I guess the item that is related to the April exam is the very last one on it if it is listed as one of the items.


----------



## Monroe (Jul 23, 2007)

LXZ said:


> Agenda for July 26 Board meeting has been posted. I guess the item that is related to the April exam is the very last one on it if it is listed as one of the items.


I believe it is a two day board meeting. So they prob won't decide until Friday.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 26, 2007)

Couple more days California. Ready and waiting.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 26, 2007)

Shit guys I feel bad for you. Some states have already posted results from the October exam that hasn't happened yet. Hang in there.


----------



## LXZ (Jul 27, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Shit guys I feel bad for you. Some states have already posted results from the October exam that hasn't happened yet. Hang in there.


Oh, really. Could you let me know which states?


----------



## Sschell (Jul 27, 2007)

so... they are deciding today if we pass... but don't mail out the results until monday. This is going to be a tense weekend...

can we get a few volunteers to go to Sac-town tomorrow and send them out... I don't have anything else to do tomorrow!

They should at least update the website before they go home tonight... that way we won't find out on tuesday and be hungover at work on wednessday!


----------



## LXZ (Jul 27, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> so... they are deciding today if we pass... but don't mail out the results until monday. This is going to be a tense weekend...
> can we get a few volunteers to go to Sac-town tomorrow and send them out... I don't have anything else to do tomorrow!
> 
> They should at least update the website before they go home tonight... that way we won't find out on tuesday and be hungover at work on wednessday!


Unfortunately, the website will not be updated until days after the letter is sent though it is said the website will be updated after letters are out. After all, next week is the time. Good luck.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 27, 2007)

> Unfortunately, the website will not be updated until days after the letter is sent


Is it sad that I just checked the website for the third time today?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> Is it sad that I just checked the website for the third time today?


No .. not really. 

It does remind me of line from the movie _Singles_. Debbie Hunt is ascending a hill on a bicycle and the tire on her bike goes flat. In that moment she says to herself, "_Deperation - it's the world's worst cologne_."

I don't know what that means - but for some reason that popped into my mind as I read your post.

JR


----------



## Tina (Jul 27, 2007)

LXZ said:


> Right. I started to have dreams of passing the exam. Hopefully, it turns out true finally. :laugh:


I dreamed two nights ago that I didn't pass. That really gets my hopes up because I never had a night dream come true. 

OMG, only a few more days.

And yes, I checked the license lookup database today. And I'll check it on Monday, Tuesday, etc. until the letter arrives.


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 28, 2007)

Damn.I would hate to be in your shoes.How the hell it takes so long in the Republic of California? Guess that is what happens when you have steroids user as a Governor. Just kidding guys/gals. Good luck to you all.


----------



## benbo (Jul 30, 2007)

Hang on folks! This could be the day somebody get's a result. I sure hope so, and that it is a "P"

PS - For those monitoring the board, sorry if you thought I was announcing a letter. I'm sure you are all nervous after all that time.


----------



## LXZ (Jul 30, 2007)

Just checked the web site. No updates about the release of April results.


----------



## Monroe (Jul 30, 2007)

Today is the day! Well, the mailing day anyways...


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 30, 2007)

Monroe said:


> Today is the day! Well, the mailing day anyways...



Yeah, I am going to start checking the mailbox on Wednesday.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 30, 2007)

Hopefully the look-up database has not been updated yet... because my name is NOT in there... suspense is KILLING me!

:screwloose: :smileyballs: :brickwall:


----------



## ktulu (Jul 30, 2007)

Wishing you guys/gals the best of luck!!!!

:beerchug:

ktulu


----------



## Tina (Jul 30, 2007)

Shaggy said:


> Yeah, I am going to start checking the mailbox on Wednesday.


I start checking on Tuesday. Oh man, the time of truth has finally come.

I think this was the first weekend I wished it would be over fast.


----------



## benbo (Jul 30, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> Hopefully the look-up database has not been updated yet... because my name is NOT in there... suspense is KILLING me!
> :screwloose: :smileyballs: :brickwall:


Don't worry about this. Almost 100% certain you will have the letter in your hands before they update the DB. They take their sweet time with data entry, like everything else.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 30, 2007)

benbo said:


> Don't worry about this. Almost 100% certain you will have the letter in your hands before they update the DB. They take their sweet time with data entry, like everything else.


That's good news, because my name wasn't up there either.


----------



## Tina (Jul 30, 2007)

Shaggy said:


> That's good news, because my name wasn't up there either.


Mine isn't in the database either. And I ckecked both of my co-workers names who took the test with me and they're both not in it.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 30, 2007)

Just to verify that I am indeed a nerd... There are 934 PE's in CA with the last name Smith, and 430 with the last name Jones... if either number number goes up... we know that they have updated.

I think I have just embarrassed myself...


----------



## phatdawg (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like the search site has been updated. I'm not there again. Maybe they will update again?

The old set of numbers went to #70625

The new set of numbers goes to #71244

http://www2.dca.ca.gov/pls/wllpub/wllqryna...e_pgm_code=7500


----------



## LXZ (Jul 30, 2007)

phatdawg said:


> Looks like the search site has been updated. I'm not there again. Maybe they will update again?
> The old set of numbers went to #70625
> 
> The new set of numbers goes to #71244
> ...


Your record is out of date. The last number after last exam is #71244. The datebase has not been updated yet.


----------



## benbo (Jul 30, 2007)

The pass rates are up now. But I still think you will have your letter before the DB is updated. It's always been like that.


----------



## phatdawg (Jul 30, 2007)

LXZ said:


> Your record is out of date. The last number after last exam is #71244. The datebase has not been updated yet.



I would be really happy if you are right.


----------



## slates (Jul 30, 2007)

It looks like they changed your mailing date to Friday the 3rd, how is that possible?

http://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/e_apr07results.htm

I feel for you


----------



## Tina (Jul 30, 2007)

slates said:


> It looks like they changed your mailing date to Friday the 3rd, how is that possible?
> http://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/e_apr07results.htm
> 
> I feel for you


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!! ldman:


----------



## Tina (Jul 30, 2007)

benbo said:


> The pass rates are up now. But I still think you will have your letter before the DB is updated. It's always been like that.


41% passed the PE and only 37% passed Seismic and Surveying. 

There's no way I passed any of these. And I thought surveying was so easy.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 30, 2007)

$#*+!!!

#&amp;@%

MOTHER-^[email protected]&amp;($!!!!!!

:smileyballs: :waitwall: :bawling: ldman: :brickwall: :whipping: :suicide1: :hung-037:  :suicide:


----------



## LXZ (Jul 30, 2007)

slates said:


> It looks like they changed your mailing date to Friday the 3rd, how is that possible?
> http://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/e_apr07results.htm
> 
> I feel for you


You'll see the new mailing date of today at the end of the day. The same thing happened for the October 2006 exam. Believe it or not, we'll get our results by the end of this week.


----------



## eng.dork (Jul 30, 2007)

This is so retarded! Go ahead and delay it for another week...no one cares. 33.18% for electrical...holy crap! I really hope I am one of the "chosen" 72.


----------



## Tina (Jul 30, 2007)

LXZ said:


> You'll see the new mailing date of today at the end of the day. The same thing happened for the October 2006 exam. Believe it or not, we'll get our results by the end of this week.


They just like to torture us, don't they ?


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jul 30, 2007)

After reading that, I said "F-that, I'm calling even though they say not to". So i called 1-866-780-5370 and randomly dialed numbers to get a human , what a bunch of bullsh*t. The person i spoke to spun me a line about how NCEES grades california's tests last, because we are the largest state. They said that we should complain to NCEES, to which i replied, "I didn't write a check to NCEES, I wrote the check to the state of California. And by my estimates, test takers have paid over 2.4 million to the state for this session alone. So the state should make NCEES speed up the process" I asked her, to whom should I complain at the board, she gave me this name

Cindi Christenson, P.E.

Executive Officer of the Board

2535 CAPITOL OAKS DR STE 300

SACRAMENTO, CA

95833

I think her email should be: [email protected] based on the other email address at the site.

I usually work under the principle that, if you don't let them know they are doing bad, they will continue to do bad. By no means do i think they letters should be rude, or threating; but i do think we should let them know we are displeased with the service they are providing to use. and that they need to get their sub-contractor (NCEES) undercontrol.

Edit: Now that I think about it, $ 2.4 Million seems a bit high. I was crunching the numbers as i was talking on the phone to the Board Crony.


----------



## benbo (Jul 30, 2007)

eng.dork said:


> This is so retarded! Go ahead and delay it for another week...no one cares. 33.18% for electrical...holy crap! I really hope I am one of the "chosen" 72.


If this is your first time taking it your chances of passing it are a lot better that 33.18%, assuming you studied. They are probably more like 65%.

The total pass rate is this low because people go in multiple times winging the exam. There are always about twice as many repeat takers as first time takers, and their percentages are a lot lower.

Even if you are a repeat taker, if you studied you have a better than 30% chance. A lot of people don't study at all.

Of course, anybody can fail - you only need to miss it by a point.

Good luck.


----------



## benbo (Jul 30, 2007)

Desert Water said:


> After reading that, I said "F-that, I'm calling even though they say not to". So i called 1-866-780-5370 and randomly dialed numbers to get a human , what a bunch of bullsh*t. The person i spoke to spun me a line about how NCEES grades california's tests last, because we are the largest state. They said that we should complain to NCEES, to which i replied, "I didn't write a check to NCEES, I wrote the check to the state of California. And by my estimates, test takers have paid over 2.4 million to the state for this session alone. So the state should make NCEES speed up the process" I asked her, to whom should I complain at the board, she gave me this name
> Cindi Christenson, P.E.
> 
> Executive Officer of the Board
> ...


Even if what they told you is true about NCEES, they obviously have the graded tests, because they voted on them at the meeting. They must have gottne them before the meeting, and they could have done some prep for mailing after the vote. They could have hired more people for this particualr time, or worked over the weekend. THey are so far behind everyone else it is ridiculous. If they wanted to speed it up, they could.

That said, peoiple have been complaining for years, and they don't show any signs of changing. But good luck.


----------



## royal flush (Jul 30, 2007)

If you think you may have failed, hope they don't screw up your address! Because the refile date is Aug 24, and you aren't supossed to call to ask them to resend results until Aug 13th..

And yes, they screwed up my address for the oct exam. Funny, because all the paperwork BEFORE the exam made it to me just fine. I actually had to call and refile before I received my results.

Turns out I passed, but I would've probably been doomed on a re-take because I was procrastinating on studying until I got the letter. Seems like a silly thing to complain about, but I also started re-taking the "the other board" class and "wasted" three saturdays thinking I had failed...


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jul 30, 2007)

benbo said:


> Even if what they told you is true about NCEES, they obviously have the graded tests, because they voted on them at the meeting. They must have gottne them before the meeting, and they could have done some prep for mailing after the vote. They could have hired more people for this particualr time, or worked over the weekend. THey are so far behind everyone else it is ridiculous. If they wanted to speed it up, they could.
> That said, peoiple have been complaining for years, and they don't show any signs of changing. But good luck.



You would think so... But the lady i talked to said she hand f-ing stuffing the letters. I sh*t you not, hand f-ing stuffing thousands of letters. What are we in the stone age. At the little water agency i work for, we own a letter stuffer that does 3000 per hour. I declare shenanigans on the board.

We gave them over $2.4 million in fees and they hand stuff envelopes.

Edit: Now that I think about it, $ 2.4 Million seems a bit high. I was crunching the numbers as i was talking on the phone to the Board Crony.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 30, 2007)

HAND F-ING STUFFING... I LOVE THE SOUND OF THAT... DW YOU WOKE UP THE PERV IN ME!


----------



## eng.dork (Jul 30, 2007)

benbo said:


> If this is your first time taking it your chances of passing it are a lot better that 33.18%, assuming you studied. They are probably more like 65%.
> The total pass rate is this low because people go in multiple times winging the exam. There are always about twice as many repeat takers as first time takers, and their percentages are a lot lower.
> 
> Even if you are a repeat taker, if you studied you have a better than 30% chance. A lot of people don't study at all.
> ...



It was my first time taking it. I felt the morning section went really well; it's the afternoon section that kicked my ass. I studied everyday for 2 and a half months prior to the exam...hopefully it pays off.


----------



## eng.dork (Jul 30, 2007)

did she mention when they would update the database?


----------



## Monroe (Jul 30, 2007)

LXZ said:


> You'll see the new mailing date of today at the end of the day. The same thing happened for the October 2006 exam. Believe it or not, we'll get our results by the end of this week.


This is now of the front page of their site.

UPDATED 7/30/07 - INFORMATION REGARDING THE RELEASE OF THE APRIL 2007 EXAMINATION RESULTS

The Board adopted the cutscores for the April 2007 examinations at its July 26, 2007, meeting. It is anticipated that all of the results, except for the Professional Land Surveyor results, will be mailed on August 3, 2007. The Professional Land Surveyor results will be mailed by the end of August.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 30, 2007)

slates said:


> It looks like they changed your mailing date to Friday the 3rd, how is that possible?
> http://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/e_apr07results.htm
> 
> I feel for you



Awesome... Shenanigans!!!


----------



## Sschell (Jul 31, 2007)

LXZ said:


> You'll see the new mailing date of today at the end of the day. The same thing happened for the October 2006 exam. Believe it or not, we'll get our results by the end of this week.


still says Aug 3rd... DAMN!


----------



## Monroe (Jul 31, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> still says Aug 3rd... DAMN!


Yes, I am hoping that means "no later than Friday". Hopefully they decided to send a batch out yesterday.


----------



## LXZ (Jul 31, 2007)

What happened last year was that the mailing date was changed back to Monday's date after a day or two. But I don't remember exactly. Let's check back at 10:00 am today and see if there is any change. Also, I am wondering anyone in Sacremento area got his letter.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's to a whole lot of luck everyone!! :beerchug:


----------



## Tina (Jul 31, 2007)

OMG, my heart was just racing. hmy:

The database was updated but no new PEs yet.

I don't know why I'm even checking....


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> I don't know why I'm even checking....


Because you want your results !!!! ldman: I can't say that I blame you .. this would be me ---&gt; lease:

Good luck everyone in CA !!!!! The wait is almost over !!! 

JR


----------



## Tina (Aug 1, 2007)

I just read on "the other board" that someone had called Sacramento and they told him that they started mailing out the letters in batches on Monday and should finish by Friday.

So guys, any day now.


----------



## LXZ (Aug 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> I just read on "the other board" that someone had called Sacramento and they told him that they started mailing out the letters in batches on Monday and should finish by Friday. So guys, any day now.


Hopefully, the website will be updated some time today saying mailing date of today.


----------



## phatdawg (Aug 1, 2007)

:winko:

Anybody get their letters?

:holyness:


----------



## Monroe (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm in Dallas now so I'm pretty sure I'll be getting mine last. :smileyballs: :smileyballs: :smileyballs: :smileyballs: :smileyballs: :smileyballs: :smileyballs: :smileyballs: :smileyballs: :smileyballs:


----------



## Sschell (Aug 1, 2007)

do you suppose there is any order that they mail them out? If its alphabetical... Im in bad shape... but if they send them out in the order that they were finished I'm in good shape!

maybe they send out all the not passes first.... in which case, I can wait!


----------



## eng.dork (Aug 1, 2007)

maybe they send out all the not passes first.... in which case, I can wait!

IF that is true...I want to be the last one to receive my letter.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 2, 2007)

I could almost swear that WV does that. It seems like the failing letters come in one day, and the passing letters the next. At least the last couple of releases appeared that way from how people posted on this board. Thats a small number, so it may be coincidence. Either way, it's worth another days wait IMO.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 2, 2007)

Also,

good luck to all those waiting.


----------



## Monroe (Aug 2, 2007)

Somebody has to receive something today!! Right? It has been four days since they sent out the first batch. :brickwall:


----------



## Tina (Aug 2, 2007)

Mailman was just here and..... nothing.


----------



## LXZ (Aug 2, 2007)

Tina said:


> Mailman was just here and..... nothing.


Should be good news to you since it is said the failing letters are sent out first.


----------



## Tina (Aug 2, 2007)

LXZ said:


> Should be good news to you since it is said the failing letters are sent out first.


That's just speculation.

I think they sent out the EIT letters first and then ours. Aaaahhhh, whatever !!!!!!!


----------



## phatdawg (Aug 2, 2007)

Monroe said:


> Somebody has to receive something today!! Right? It has been four days since they sent out the first batch. :brickwall:



Not me. Not today!

:brickwall:


----------



## Shaggy (Aug 2, 2007)

phatdawg said:


> Not me. Not today!
> :brickwall:



Nothing here either... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## HERO (Aug 2, 2007)

right now, at this point....its out of your hands. I wouldn't worry about it right now. Worrying won't help you.

If you pass, great. If you didn't, don't be upset, you just need to try harder next time around. Hope to hear good news!


----------



## phatdawg (Aug 3, 2007)

phatdawg said:


> Not me. Not today!
> :brickwall:



Not today either. I should be at least a day later than you folks around sac-a-tomatoes.

:blink:


----------



## Sschell (Aug 3, 2007)

:waitwall:


----------



## benbo (Aug 3, 2007)

You folks have got to start getting something tomorrow.

I feel for you. I'm from California and I still remember the wait from 2005.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 3, 2007)

I feel for them, and I've never been to CA. What a crock


----------



## Tina (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks like they updated the website. But mailing date is still Aug.3rd. That's going to be a long weekend again. I actually should be happy about that, shouldn't I ?


----------



## achristie (Aug 3, 2007)

August 3rd is ridiculous...I feel for you folks in California..


----------



## BWatt_PE (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow, August 3rd would be nice! I'm an electrical and now it's telling me that our mailing date is "TO BE DETERMINED". This is amazing. I hope I get my results before the next test!


----------



## deepd5 (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Friends,

Just let you know that I have received my result today and thanks god my stars were good......


----------



## benbo (Aug 4, 2007)

First Cali results are in. Congrats deepd5. Should have a lot more by Monday. Good luck all!


----------



## eng.dork (Aug 4, 2007)

deepd5 said:


> Hi Friends,Just let you know that I have received my result today and thanks god my stars were good......



What discipline are you? I thought that it was to be determined for the PE exam. That is awesome that you got your results and passed. Nice work!


----------



## deepd5 (Aug 4, 2007)

eng.dork said:


> What discipline are you? I thought that it was to be determined for the PE exam. That is awesome that you got your results and passed. Nice work!


Hi,

I am a structural engineer and now CE....


----------



## Tina (Aug 4, 2007)

Congratulations deepd5 !!!!!

Do you live around Sacramento ?

I'm in SoCal, no results here yet.


----------



## RVincent (Aug 5, 2007)

Did anyone who is Chemical, Electrical, or Mechanical get their results yet? The board's website now says TO BE DETERMINED for those disciplines. WTF??


----------



## Shaggy (Aug 5, 2007)

RVincent said:


> Did anyone who is Chemical, Electrical, or Mechanical get their results yet? The board's website now says TO BE DETERMINED for those disciplines. WTF??



Like Tina, I am in SoCal as well. Mechanical... No results as of Saturday (Aug 4).

Blah...


----------



## benbo (Aug 5, 2007)

A poster on the other board got his mechanical results yesterday. So they have determined that.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 6, 2007)

I feel like today is going to be a good day for some CA folks, GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!


----------



## Ritchie503 (Aug 6, 2007)

Good Luck California test takers!!


----------



## Sschell (Aug 6, 2007)

TBD... thats BFS!

How can they change it to TBD????

Killing ME!


----------



## eng.dork (Aug 6, 2007)

It looks like they updated the mailing of results on their website. It appears that they sent them out on Friday. It doesn't appear the database has been updated yet though. Can someone confirm that.


----------



## Trashman (Aug 6, 2007)

As of 9:45 this morning the database had not been updated. It is good to know that they mailed all the April 2007 results as of 8/3.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 6, 2007)

I think they do stuff like put TBD on the website and then watch EB.com to see us squirm just for kicks...

congratulations, we have been reduced to cheap entertainment!


----------



## amame (Aug 6, 2007)

deepd5 said:


> Hi Friends,Just let you know that I have received my result today and thanks god my stars were good......


Congradulation!!!


----------



## eng.dork (Aug 6, 2007)

Just got my score in the mail and I did not pass...this sucks!


----------



## BWatt_PE (Aug 6, 2007)

Two electricals in my office (located in Sac) got their scores on Sat. so I guess the mech/elec/chem went out with the rest. I had mine sent to work so I should be finding out soon if I passed.


----------



## Monroe (Aug 6, 2007)

eng.dork said:


> Just got my score in the mail and I did not pass...this sucks!


Sorry to hear that. The October test is only 2 months away, so correct any problem areas and get it done! :bananalama:


----------



## LXZ (Aug 6, 2007)

eng.dork said:


> Just got my score in the mail and I did not pass...this sucks!


Sorry to hear that. But don't be discourged. Many people have experienced this while we in So. Cal still are waiting for the results. Wish you good luck next time.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 6, 2007)

anybody in so-cal check their mailbox today???


----------



## LXZ (Aug 6, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> anybody in so-cal check their mailbox today???


I took off from work and run some errand near my home. I checked the mailbox half an hour ago and it is empty. I am not quite sure when the mailman comes everyday. I know I'll have my new mail by 1:00 pm on Saturdays but not sure about workdays.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2007)

I have my son check the mailbox at around 12:30. If the letter is there, I'll drive home for lunch. And I'll let you guys know before I leave.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2007)

OMG - my son just called, the letter is there.

I'll let you know when I come back what it said.


----------



## LXZ (Aug 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> OMG - my son just called, the letter is there. I'll let you know when I come back what it said.


Did your son tell you about the thickness of the letter?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2007)

I can't wait any longer. I just got home.

I PASSED !!!!!!!!

I can't believe it. On my first try.

@LXZ,

the letter was thin, only 2 sheets of paper in it. I didn't get my license number yet. They say that the certificate will be mailed within 4-6 weeks. I always thought I'd get a little card with my number on it.


----------



## Shaggy (Aug 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> I can't wait any longer. I just got home.
> I PASSED !!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it. On my first try.
> ...


Awesome... congrats Tina. I am considering running home for lunch myself.


----------



## LXZ (Aug 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> I can't wait any longer. I just got home.
> I PASSED !!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it. On my first try.
> ...


Congrats! Tina, good job. I tried to pick up my letter while the mailman is still distributing the mails. She stopped me and said you can't take it and I can give it to you. Thank god. This is the third time I check the mail. And as you said that the letter is thin. Only two pages. My hard work paid off.


----------



## benbo (Aug 6, 2007)

LXZ said:


> Congrats! Tina, good job. I tried to pick up my letter while the mailman is still distributing the mails. She stopped me and said you can't take it and I can give it to you. Thank god. This is the third time I check the mail. And as you said that the letter is thin. Only two pages. My hard work paid off.


Congrats!

You will get a little paper card with your number on it in a week or so (I think).

Your number will appear on the website, probably before the end of this week.

Then, in 4 to 6 weeks you get the wall cert.

After you renew the first time they send you the plastic card that you have probably seen.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 6, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS ALL!

unfortionately, I work about 95 miles from home, so running home for lunch isn't really an option....


----------



## BWatt_PE (Aug 6, 2007)

For all those electricals out there, I just got (and passed!!!  ) my results for the April test. Though I live in Sacramento, so expect yours soon!


----------



## beigewy (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey all, praise the Lord, I just got my letter and I found out that I passed the Electrical PE. I am in the greater L.A. area of CA for those who are wondering. Congrats to all who have passed and best wishes to all who are studying for the October exam.


----------



## Monroe (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm in Dallas and I got my results today!! Passed 8 hour and surveying exam, first try! :multiplespotting: Did not pass seismic. :smileyballs: That's okay though becuase I don't need it to get my Texas PE!!!! :bananalama:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 6, 2007)

CONGRATS to those that passed!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew today would start em rollin


----------



## fingerscrossed (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi All - I am in Sacramento. I got my results on Saturday. I passed the 8 hour and seismic.. YEA!!! but will be sitting at Cal Expo again for Surveying. I didn't really study for surveying since I was trying to get the others out of the way. If anyone has any good ideas for getting the surveying done in October I am open to suggestions..


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2007)

Congratulations to everyone who passed. That's an awesome feeling.

And I keep my fingers crossed for everyone who has to try again in October.


----------



## ARJ (Aug 6, 2007)

Just checked my mail....I PASSED!!!!!! Please put me on the banner!!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## Shaggy (Aug 7, 2007)

ARJ said:


> Just checked my mail....I PASSED!!!!!! Please put me on the banner!!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


Congrats ARJ, I just got my letter and passed as well.

-Shaggy, P.E.


----------



## shahram (Aug 7, 2007)

I sent my take home exam on Friday. Do you know if they send my results or not?


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 7, 2007)

Shaggy said:


> Congrats ARJ, I just got my letter and passed as well.
> -Shaggy, P.E.


:multiplespotting: Congrats Shaggy. Well done. Now the Mystery Machine has a licensed engineer :joke:

Well done :multiplespotting:


----------



## Desert Engineer (Aug 7, 2007)

shahram said:


> I sent my take home exam on Friday. Do you know if they send my results or not?



I think you had to send the take home back within 30 days of taking the test... You might want to give the state a call.


----------



## BWatt_PE (Aug 7, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know that they have updated the database this morning, and as a little pinch to make sure I am not dreaming, my name and new number are on it!


----------



## Tina (Aug 7, 2007)

BWatt_PE said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that they have updated the database this morning, and as a little pinch to make sure I am not dreaming, my name and new number are on it!


Thanks for letting us know. I just typed in my name and there it is. And now I know my license number, too. Cool !!!!


----------



## ARJ (Aug 7, 2007)

CONGRAT'S TO ALL NEW CALIFORNIA PE'S!!!! OUR ENDURANCE PAID OFF!!!!!!


----------



## shahram (Aug 7, 2007)

Desert Water said:


> I think you had to send the take home back within 30 days of taking the test... You might want to give the state a call.


thank you for the note.

i called and they did not mention any time limit and said i still should receive the results.

i check the database and i am not there. i like to assume that it is because they still don't have the take-home exam results although i didn't do good on the exam!!


----------



## benbo (Aug 7, 2007)

shahram said:


> thank you for the note.i called and they did not mention any time limit and said i still should receive the results.
> 
> i check the database and i am not there. i like to assume that it is because they still don't have the take-home exam results although i didn't do good on the exam!!


I don't know if you passed or not, but they won't put you in the DB until they have recieved and processed your take home. So that is one possible reason.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 17, 2007)

Got my wall cert yesterday... Now I'm bona-fide!


----------



## Tina (Aug 17, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> &lt;br /&gt;Got my wall cert yesterday... Now I'm bona-fide!&lt;br /&gt;


&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;
WHAT ???????????

I guess I can expect mine any day now ? Yippie !!!!!!!!!

Did you get a wallet card, too ?


----------



## ARJ (Aug 17, 2007)

Got my wall certificate yesterday (8-16-07). No wallet card though.


----------



## Tina (Aug 17, 2007)

Alright, got mine today.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Aug 18, 2007)

I received mine in riverside county


----------



## Tina (Aug 20, 2007)

I received my wallet card today, or as they call it, my pocket certificate.


----------



## ARJ (Aug 20, 2007)

Got my wallet card today also. I'm still waiting on my Nevada Wall certificate even though I have been licensed there since June.


----------

